# Best ways to do water changes?



## Steve (Mar 27, 2013)

Okay! I have a 55 gal tank, 30 gal tank, and another temporary 30 gal tank or so. I have discus in the 55, cichlids in the 30, and a mix of randomness in the temp tank. As of right now I'm doing water changes every 2-3 days of 25% 55 gal, 50% 30 gal, 100% temporary. Basically I have a gravel siphon and siphon water from the tank into a 20~ gal bucket and then pick it up and walk it about 40 feet to the bathtub to dump it. It weighs probably close to 100 lbs sometimes and takes quite a while. I'm thinking I should be doing more water changes for my discus tank and want to find a more efficient way of doing water changes. What are my options?

Python hose?
DIY python?
I've heard mention of a waterbed fill kit?
Some people use pumps and things?

I'm not really sure what any of these entail aside from the python hose (i believe it just involves hooking it up to your sink, draining the tank, adding dechlorinator to the tank, and refilling it?).

Can anyone say what they use or what would be a good option for me to do and how they work?


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

in my big tank i use to have a pump hooked up to a garder hose i dumped her in turned it on and pumped out the water then i had water in my storage tank i put the pump in there and filled it up. i did do vacuming once a while also at one point i had the hose hooked up to a sprinkler and i watered my lawn with fishy water lol


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Steve said:


> Python hose?
> DIY python?
> 
> I'm not really sure what any of these entail aside from the python hose (i believe it just involves hooking it up to your sink, draining the tank, adding dechlorinator to the tank, and refilling it?).
> ...


When I only had a 20gal tank I used to use your method walking a 5gal bucket back and forth to the toilet. Since upgrading to a 50gal I just decided to bite the bullet and buy a python. I would certainly save your back, potentially a mess, and a lot of time.
I would strongly recommend either a python, diy, or garden hose/pump combination. My father uses a pump/garden hose combo to change his 180gal. I use a python to water change my 50gal and my 30gal.
I always considered it somewhat awkward to have to run gallons of water from the tap to do a water change. I did that probably 2x water changing my 50gal when I first got my python and then I switched over to simply siphoning the water out into the garden and then afterwards attaching the hose to the tap to fill the tank back up. Lots of hobbyists seem to prefer this method. I shudder to think how much water would be wasted if we all ran the tap to water change.


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

$40 pump from Fraser Aquarium and a 3/4" hose, drain fish water into garden, python from sink into tank to refill. I do 3 X 50% water changes on my discus tank almost daily using this method


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

a Rubbermaid garbage can with wheels. 1" 4 foot hose. a waterpump that connect to a hose to drain to wherever you want. Another hose connect from you sink to refill your tank. 

A waterpump in the garbage can with hose. Siphon using the 1" hose from tank to tank into the moving garbage can. And start refilling while you are doing the other tanks. But don't walk away. I once started refilling my 125g. Thought I would go get something to drink. Ended up seeing some good food. Start to eat, talk on the phone, watch a little TV. Then an hour later, I remember I was still refilling the tank. Not pretty...


----------



## deepRED (May 22, 2010)

The old aquaclear 802 powerheads work great for draining water in tanks your size. Then python or hose to refill straight from the tap. 

I use a large pool cover pump and garden hose to drain, and refill with a python from my laundry sink. I change about 300 gallons of water a week using this method.


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

Python works great to fill. Drain into the garden as mentioned. Dont use the attachment to drain into sink. Its a waste of water and slower. Let gravity do its magic. I used the 802 powerhead for awhile to fill the tank out of the buckets so I didnt have to lift it. It worked good also. I dont store water in barrels. It takes up to much space and the tap water is great in BC IMO. Add a little de clorinizer and youre golden. A waterbed fill kit is probably similiar to the python. It gives you the T attachment. If you are going to pump water from a distance make sure you buy a proper pump. There is a head hight rating. I forget its proper name. It tells you how high up it will pump water.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

charles said:


> But don't walk away. I once started refilling my 125g. Thought I would go get something to drink. Ended up seeing some good food. Start to eat, talk on the phone, watch a little TV. Then an hour later, I remember I was still refilling the tank. Not pretty...


Ouch my friend.

Steve, learn from other's (Charles') mistakes. Way less mess


----------



## Jimbo (Apr 23, 2013)

This is maybe a silly questions but can I put tap water right into my tank as long as I put some de chlorinator into the tank when I do? If so, should I put it into the tank first?


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

sewerman45 said:


> This is maybe a silly questions but can I put tap water right into my tank as long as I put some de chlorinator into the tank when I do? If so, should I put it into the tank first?


There is never a silly question. Its only silly not to ask questions 

As long as the de clorinator gets added at some point it shouldnt really matter when its added. But YES you can add it first thats probably the best option. Sometimes I dont put any de clorinator in and Ive never had a problem with the tank or fish. The water here is pretty good straight out of the tap. If you lived somewhere else adding it first might be more important but in the lower mainland its not such a factor IMO.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Just be careful about doing a water change if there has been a major downpour or if you hear of a mudslide into the reservoirs. Then you might get some turbidity (murky water) although they upgraded the water treatment system for Greater Vancouver for the Olympics and I haven't seen any turbidity since then. Otherwise straight from our taps is usually fine.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

For the draining ...best to siphon it to the tub or a drain or outside or as previously mentioned... the garden(best choice great for the garden. Python type siphoning devices are usually slow and waste more clean water then the dirty water it removes. Agreed that it's a total waste of good clean water to use this for draining.,,,,let gravity do the work. Best to not even have the adapter in the picture when draining... it has a smaller hole than the hose itself and just slows production down. Best to use the hose by itself. I just clamp the hose on the tank with one of these:










drag the hose to the desired drain area and start the siphoning.

I made a little modification on mine so I could connect the gravel vac hose to the garden hose and be able to vac while Im draining. Since I only need 25' in any direction I was going.... for my DIY Python , I just got a 50" hose and cut it in half. I then hook the hose on my gravel vac... to the cut end of the half with the male fitting and do the vacuuming if needed. If no vacuuming needed then I just use the garden hose to drain it. The other half of the hose (with the female fitting) is connected to the sink adapter, so it's always ready to go.

I use this for refilling: Lee's Ultimate Super Pump (Replacement Part) King Eds and IPU both carry it too for about the same price. The hose connector fitting is standard garden hose threads so a long enough garden hose is all you need with it. 
Not necessary but at the end of the hose thats filling the tank, I have a soaker nozzle fitting (similar to the pic below) on the hose to help degas anything harmful:










Hook the adapter up to the faucet, clamp your hose on to the tank (with the end above the water), start the water using the bypass (where the water is running in the sink and not the tank), get your temp within a couple degrees of the tank temp, close the bypass and check your hose to make sure it's still clamped and water is flowing into the tank properly. Then monitor as it fills so no unnecessary flooding happens...many of us have been there lol. As for adding conditioner, I usually add it to the incoming water, a lil at a time, while the tank is filling.

Total supplies invested:
1-Lee's Ultimate Super Pump....$10
1-50' light duty garden hose......$15 or less
1- clamp.....$1.25 at the dollar store
1-soaker fitting ....few bucks a Walmart

Just thought I'd throw this info out there with the other options/opinions.


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

Diztrbd1 said:


> For the draining ...best to siphon it to the tub or a drain or outside or as previously mentioned... the garden(best choice great for the garden. Python type siphoning devices are usually slow and waste more clean water then the dirty water it removes. Agreed that it's a total waste of good clean water to use this for draining.,,,,let gravity do the work. Best to not even have the adapter in the picture when draining... it has a smaller hole than the hose itself and just slows production down. Best to use the hose by itself. I just clamp the hose on the tank with one of these:


Diztrbd1. I use those same clamps. I found them at the dollar store a couple years ago. I no longer spill water because of these clamps. I had a bad habit of spilling before. Im glad you posted a picture for everyone to see.

You mentioned using a garden hose to fill your tank. I no longer use a garden hose but when I did I bought a RV/Camper garden hose. Its made of different material which makes it safe for drinking water. So its fish safe I would assume. Regular garden hoses arn't meant for drinking water. Im not sure if it matters at all. I used a regular garden hose for years and never saw any effects. I figured Id mention it. Its rather close in price and im pretty sure canadian tire sells it if anyone is interested.


----------



## Potatohead (May 27, 2013)

I have a big perimeter drain right outside my basement door so I usually siphon out of the tank and into there. Takes maybe 30 minutes to drain my tank about 35 - 40%. The day before I put water in a couple big garbage cans I keep in a storage room, heat those to the tank temp and add any water conditioner, buffing salts etc. Then I pump from those into the tank with an electric pump and clear vinyl hose. I then refill the cans with a python from the sink a day or two before the next water change.

Regarding the garden hoses, you can get clear vinyl hose at Home Depot for cheaper than a garden hose.


----------

